# whats the count for this year so far



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Just wondering how everyone is doing on the flats so far, and whats the biggest channel for you guys caught so far this year.


mine is.
13 flatheads, biggest is 25 pounds for the lakes and 17 pounds for the tusc.
biggest channel is 10.75 pounds.


----------



## climbingsponge (Nov 7, 2008)

My wife and I went to Clendening Lake last night to fish for bass or whatever would bite. I was surprised to catch this guy on some crappie nibbles under a bobber. This is my first catfish of the year.


It was 24" long and 5lbs 13oz. What a good fight!


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

Biggest so far this year is 10lbs 14oz, but I got a feeling I'll be getting one in the 15 lb range this weekend, I'll be sure to let you know if I do!!


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Got seven channels last night in Portage Lakes. 9 1/4 lb (biggest so far this year), 9, 8 3/4 , 5, 3, 2 1/2, and 2. Water temp. was 75 deg.


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

My best flathead this year is 16 lbs. Hope to upgrade that soon. Haven't caught a channel bigger than 5 lbs yet this year because i've been targeting flatheads mostly but i'm bound to catch a nice channel one of these days while fishing with the big Flats bait.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

This is the only one I've caught this year. 25" & ~12 lbs


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i only keep track of my cats that i catch from the Tuscarawas River ........so far ive only caught 10 channel cats with the biggest being 7 lbs 8 oz and ive landed one baby flathead that weighed 5 lbs .


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Havent really kept track of all the fish. Caught a lot of nice channels though, probably averaging 6 pounds between them. Caught quite a few flatheads, biggest at around 10 pounds, and I have gotten 1 blue at 11 pounds. More to come though as I learn the river.


----------



## Day81 (Jun 27, 2008)

just this guy from my pond today.


----------

